# Fish from the fish and chip shop



## Zambarau (Apr 7, 2021)

I am planning a day out at the seaside and would like to join my family for a fish supper. I would not have any chips. Would the fish by itself send me into very high readings and make me feel unwell? Has anybody had any experience of eating from a chippie? Is there anything else I could have? Thank you.


----------



## goodybags (Apr 7, 2021)

The fish itself is fine it’s the coating that might put your levels up
this is why testing is such a good aid to learning what effects us (were all differen) I regularly eat fish from the freezer captain birds eye and no matter if it’s in supposedly “batter” or “breadcrumbs” ican tolerate either with minimal rise in my bloods

might be best to play it safe and peel some of the batter off, eat the white fish and just a few chips, watch the sauce and bread & butter that’s where the sugars and carbs would be
enjoy the seaside


----------



## Docb (Apr 7, 2021)

The fish itself should not be a problem but the batter could well be.  You can only find out by experiment so maybe you could have a trial run before your day out.  If you are monitoring your blood glucose then you can see the effect directly.  If you are not then you will have to go with how you feel.  

I can only go with my own experience.  I have trained my local chip shop to do a lightly battered fish and only to give me a "mini" portion of chips.  This I can eat without going into double figures and the resultant glucose is dealt with within a couple of hours.

Simultaneous post from goodybags.... tempted to say great mind think alike!


----------



## Inka (Apr 7, 2021)

I take insulin but I find the batter always has more carbs than I think. So you might want to peel off the batter, eat all the fish and just a proportion of the batter if this is your first time experimenting.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 7, 2021)

Enjoy your day out and your fish and a few chips , Their is nowt like it esp at the seaside .
Yes it’s the coating and the bread that is not glucose friendly , but this is a treat and treats are allowed ! , so have some of the batter too.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2021)

Thing on telly the other night - apparently, if a seagull is eying up your chips/ice cream/burger/ whatever - stare it out ! - and it turns its back and toddles away - not forever though does give you a better chance to eat some more, then you'd probably want to move anyway - not wanting to be pebble dashed .....   certainly worked with the reporter, so I'd try it.  Of course if you shriek and flap your arms about, that has entirely the opposite effect.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh and Yes - I agree entirely with what's been said about batter!!


----------



## Vonny (Apr 7, 2021)

I have a small battered fish for lunch once every couple of weeks which doesn't spike me at all. No chips obvs! I had a large battered fish at the seaside last year and spiked at 7.5 which wasn't bad. If I'd had a slice of bread and butter with it, I'd have gone into double figures. So it depends on how your body reacts to the batter. Enjoy! Yummy


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 7, 2021)

Zambarau said:


> I am planning a day out at the seaside and would like to join my family for a fish supper. I would not have any chips. Would the fish by itself send me into very high readings and make me feel unwell? Has anybody had any experience of eating from a chippie? Is there anything else I could have? Thank you.



Find when at seaside it involves lots of walking, so have fish & chips then make sure to have long walk after, means I need little insulin for meal compared to having fish supper at home.  Don't know if exercise works same way for type 2's after greasy carby meal, worth try anyway.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 8, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Thing on telly the other night - apparently, if a seagull is eying up your chips/ice cream/burger/ whatever - stare it out ! - and it turns its back and toddles away - not forever though does give you a better chance to eat some more, then you'd probably want to move anyway - not wanting to be pebble dashed .....   certainly worked with the reporter, so I'd try it.  Of course if you shriek and flap your arms about, that has entirely the opposite effect.


Or have you seen "Alfred Hitchcocks the Birds" they also peck your eyes out so give them a chip or two it's a good way to keep the carbs down and keep your eyes  .


----------



## trophywench (Apr 8, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Or have you seen "Alfred Hitchcocks the Birds" they also peck your eyes out so give them a chip or two it's a good way to keep the carbs down and keep your eyes  .


Yes and no handy phone boxes to nip into these days either, not that it did her much good at the time ........


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 8, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Yes and no handy phone boxes to nip into these days either, not that it did her much good at the time ........


What's a "Phone Box" i'm too young


----------



## trophywench (Apr 8, 2021)

You're not too old for a smack, said somebody ......


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 8, 2021)

A small battered fish from the chippy is about 45/50 carbs. Simple thing to do is ask for a child's portion of fish and chips. Or how about chicken and chips as the chicken wont impact your blood sugars


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 15, 2021)

It's a sight easier being T1 when these temptations arise. Just bung in more insulin.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 19, 2021)

So tempting but I have to say I have not a clue about all this as my blood sugars are all over the place and I am not having treats like this yet. I have high hopes. I'd probably say go for a one-off and be good before and after but really it is you who may suffer. Is it worth it?


----------

